# In Memory of the Blue Angels



## AlekonaKini

They were on this earth for a VERY short time - but were very loved. This is a mini-dedication to them, in memory.

Their first picture.









Mommy is going to bust.









Baby Girl.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










My sweet baby boy!!


































Baby Boy (again)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















I worked so hard.


----------



## AlekonaKini

One of my favorite pictures of blue boy.









Snuggling & keeping them warm. She passed the next day.


















Blue boy.. aka "Nugget" aka "Ed"









I believe he passed within a few days of this image.


----------



## AlekonaKini

Doesn't he LOOK healthy??! 


















It's okay baby girl - you tried!









So tired.









All alone from now on.

























I did this multiple times a day. He got many kisses.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AlekonaKini

He was beautiful (to me!)









My fighter.

















































The last pictures of him.









































The end.


----------



## Alisha

Awwww :love7:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Awwwwwwwwwwwww.................what a loving tribute. It is very touching and brought tears to my eyes. 

Bella and I send hugs.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

awww!!
this brought tears to my eyes just seeing those pictures, i can't imagine what it must be like for you! 
they we're the most beautiful babies in the world, especially little blue boy! 

R.I.P little angles!  x


----------



## Pauline Leland

Such a sad ending. They were such lovely pups. How is Jada?


----------



## Beadbimbo

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Yoshismom

You cared so much and it shows in your efforts and your tribute Very Sweet!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

I have tears in my eyes now 

I am so sorry for your losses. They were beautiful puppies, and you gave them the best chance at life. You did everything that you could for them. 

RIP, little blue angels.

(((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))) to you and Jada.


----------



## Maleighchi

Thank you for sharing the tribute with us. My heart just aches for you, Jada, and your loss.


----------



## carachi

Ugh this is terrible


----------



## lostlolli

i'm so sad after reading this. 

:angel7: r.i.p lil one.<3


----------



## chidawl

That was a beautiful tribute.. it made me cry. My heart goes out to you and Jada.. I'm so sorry for your loss. Many hugs!


----------



## Rah

Heart-wrenching, much. I couldn't take it, myself. I think you've been wonderfully strong.

Bless the little pups.


----------



## honeebee

they were beautiful babies. God needed them in heaven. may they forever run and play in the garden of eden with God. they will watch over you and jada. give jada hugs and kisses for me from me and my two. i'm sorry you have to deal with this loss.


----------



## Lin

R.I.P. little angel babies. You were and are still loved.


----------



## Minnie's Mummy

aww that has brought tears to my eyes, im so sorry, those babies  r.i.p


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~

Awww I am so sorry....


----------



## kimmiek915

RIP little babies...I'm sure they're all happy, and running around in puppy heaven.


----------



## Taylor89

awww that is so sad I was tearing up....so sorry for yall....not to bring up bad memories, and you don't have to answer, but do you know why they passed?


----------



## AlekonaKini

I am sure everyone. Thank you for your support in this hard time. No one seems to understand - as if I am supposed to not care because they are "dogs". I am glad there are some people who do =)


----------



## kellie

I have been following your progress with the pups and I am very sorry for your loss!! I sure thought the little guy was gonna pull through. R.I.P angles!!


----------

